# Costume Pattern



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about making my own pattern for my Halloween costume this year. Has anyone here ever done this before? If so, how would you go about it?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

When I make costumes, I usually "custom modify" a pattern (or multiple patterns) that I get at JoAnns or Hancock Fabrics. No reason to re-invent the wheel. Then I just add my own touches depending on what I'm going for. What were you going to be?


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Most likely Morticia Adams.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

For that costume you could simply find a pattern for a long, slim gown, choose an appropriate fabric (something velvety perhaps), then make your modifications to the pattern pieces themselves. I know typically you would "trace" the original pattern piece on newspaper (or something similiar) then draw your changes to the "newpaper' pattern and then cut that out to make the costume. Does that make sense? I've never tried it exactly like that, but I know it works.

Also, a few years ago I did a tomb raider costume, using some of my own clothes to create a pattern with. It worked great!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Simplicity and McCalls (pattern manufacturers) both have seperate Halloween costume books. I think there's like 320 different patterns in one of them, surely they would have a classic like Morticia Addams. Find them wherever patterns and material are sold in your area. Even Walmart. I can help with sewing tips if you need them.


----------



## amberlou (May 1, 2011)

*robin hood costume help*

i am looking into making my own costume for halloween as a female robin hood
i want to make my costume unique but cant find the right pattern for the top much like the one in the picture only using a mens large white dress shirt any suggestions?
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16261&stc=1&d=1304293086


----------

